# cleaning off the Gray



## STUMPFOOT (Apr 17, 2007)

What do you guys like to use to get rid of the gray on wood decks and fences?


----------



## PWWrotenPainting (Apr 17, 2007)

I use bleach!


----------



## Brushslingers (Apr 11, 2007)

Gray, like unfinished wood gray? Brightener.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Brightener
I tend to use Cabot's


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Most likely the gray will come of by just pressure if it hasn't been sealed in. Although you should use bleach and maybe wood brightner.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

Cabot's Brightner or Deckscapes Revive, whichever store is closer


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Restore-A-Deck. LOL

You should use a percarb based cleaner followed by a ph balancing stage (brightener). LOW PRESSURE ..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would use bleach


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

I use Sodium Hypochlorite (liquid pool bleach) 1/2 gallon tor 1 1/2 gallon of water in a pump up garden sprayer. For heavier stain increase the pool bleach formula. (Warning: this will strip off the existing wood stain if applied directly) 

I've also used oxalic acid crystals 1 cup crystals to 2 gallons of water. Same garden sprayer application.

Gently powerwash off.

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## Father-n-Son (Jul 28, 2007)

You can also try Jomax mixed with bleach and water in a garden sprayer.
1 Qt. Jomax
2 Gal. bleach
Rest water.

*Note: If you spray overhead. You will want glasses and something on your head. It will burn you eyes and bleach your hair. Trust me I know.


----------

